# Disney's Beauty And The Beast on Digital HD Sept 6th & Blu-ray and DVD Sept 20th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Celebrate the 25th Anniversary of Disney’s Beloved Animated Classic
> 
> 
> Relive the magic and the music with four versions of the film plus all-new bonus features!
> ...


----------

